
Scientists see signs of lasting immunity to Covid-19, even after mild infections - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/16/health/coronavirus-immunity-antibodies.html
======
treeman79
Big deal if true.

Initially I was of the mindset of open up at pace that keep hospitals not
overwhelmed. Herd immunity would gradually set in.

We could get on with our lives as it would be just another cold / influenza
style strain.

All the articles about reinfection rates were very scary. As it would mean
years or decades of massive disruption.

~~~
rogerkirkness
We just spent a decade worth of cash in three months, so there will definitely
still be a decade of disruption.

~~~
ecf
Yeah having been born in the early 90s, it’s not a great feeling to have been
through 4 recessions in my lifetime already. The amount of money that has been
spent in the last few months all but cements the idea in my mind that Social
Security won’t be a thing by the time I’m retired.

~~~
rogerkirkness
Recessions are not necessarily bad, but spending generational wealth in months
is definitely bad. This is why free markets are important, the government is
putting trying to stem bleeding it created with bandaids to problems that
cannot be solved by intervention. Like in medicine at the hospital, the
intervention cascade. Once you mess with a homeoestatic system, it cannot
exist without life support.

~~~
Fjolsvith
And yet, life will go on.

